# Best Combo SI/DI out there for the money



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm looking into a little more unit than what I have now currently running a lowrance Elite 4 dsi, wanting a Combo unit for under 1,000 best bang for the buck Lowrance or Hummingbird. Whats some good units to look at?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

There may be some deals out there on the hds 7 gen 2 in that price range.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

elite 5 HDI... around 399 unless on sale for 299 down scan imaging, sonar and chartploter... i got one a copuple months ago and love it. you can display multiple screens at one best bang for the buck IMO


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Elite 5 HDI I'm mainly trying to use it for targetting White bass and stripers on lake livingston. My elite 4 DSI dosent have side scan and I have been hearing I need that primarly for the whites and stripers.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say you need side scan for whites and stripers. I don't take mine off of down scan.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cathunter said:


> Elite 5 HDI I'm mainly trying to use it for targetting White bass and stripers on lake livingston. My elite 4 DSI dosent have side scan and I have been hearing I need that primarly for the whites and stripers.


from my research the side scan imaging will not show fish only structure but it shows structure well I hear, the elite 5 HDI has the regular sonar ( fish arches) down scan imaging ( clear picture of bottom structure can locate fish once your use to it they appear as a dot more so not an arch) and chart plotter GPS mark waypoints by depth and gps location. Also features a track back so if you missed it you can rewind the sonar or down imaging and mark it well after youâ€™ve passed it. also has capability of building your own maps via computer and software. You just motor a grid over an area and then plug into computer even if you donâ€™t have the whole lake you can come back a week or 2 later and do a section you havenâ€™t done. 

really a great user friendly unit.. that IMO is best bang for your buck. 

all functions as the elite 7 just a little smaller screen size


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 5 on the bow that is great. If I were going to do anything I may step to an HDS7 simply because it has a little bigger screen. The 5 will do all you need to do to find whites !!


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys I'm going to look into the 5 and then maybe a tutorial trip with Lake Livingston Adventures. are these the only guide on livingston that offer these?


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

We run the 1198C. love it! The side scan is cool but itâ€™s for looking at things you canâ€™t drive your boat over in my opinion, which happens a lot. If the water is rough you can kiss using side scan good bye. (IF you want that perfect picture as advertised.) Over all, Side scan is a great tool that does pick up fish and reads the contour of the floor better, if you take the time to learn how to use it.

It took us multiple trips to actually learn how to use the thing. If you want to learn how to use side scan faster and have a good time doing it, I recommend hooking up with Lake Livingston Adventures. He not only showed us how to use it but put us on fish using it. 

Quick warningâ€¦ its addicting to stare at your side scan so buy a big one because itâ€™s worth it

Good luck!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lowrance is offering a $200 Rebate on the following combo units..Rebate info is on the Lowrance site.

*Category* *Part #* *Barcode* *Title*

HDS Gen2 Touch 000-10778-001 9420024118580 HDS-7 G2T LSS Bundle

 HDS Gen2 Touch 000-11280-001 9420024128053 HDS-9 TOUCH GEN2 INSIGHT 83/200&SS XDCR

HDS Gen2 Touch 000-11281-001 9420024128060 HDS-12 TOUCH GEN2 INSIGHT 83/200&SS XDCR


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Side Imaging combined with a LLA sonar class takes fishing to another level! 

I went from a Lowrance Elite 7 to a Humminbird 999 last year. The Elite 7 had incredibly clear sonar and down scan viewing, but I wanted Side Imaging after witnessing LLA's success. I chose Humminbird because it was more affordable at the time and I wanted to use the same tools as LLA. Side Imaging allows you to cover allot of water in allot less time. In 30 FOW, you can easily shoot 120' to each side. That's a 240' band of coverage. You cant do that with traditional sonar or DI. LLA will teach you how to spot schools of fish, structure, and bait on the SI. It is really cool to find schools of fish 100' to the side of the boat, and mark waypoints on them without motoring over them. It is also a great tool in shallow water.

Here is a shot of feeding striper located on SI, and then a Sonar shot once I positioned my boat over them. I probably would have never found them without side scan. This was on Canyon Lake last summer. Sorry for the pic quality. The white blob is a school of feeding fish and bait.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Thats's really awesome I'm definetly in the market for an upgrade.


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought a helix 5 si a couple weeks ago and LOVE IT...........I was/is my first downscan/sidescan and it has helped me find and stay on crappie the past two weekends FAR better than I could have without it. I like the downscan/sidescan so much that I ordered an 899ci si last night so I can have a bigger screen. I payed 500$ for the helix, if you are interested I'll knock some $ off of it. PM if you are interested.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> from my research the side scan imaging will not show fish only structure but it shows structure well I hear, the elite 5 HDI has the regular sonar ( fish arches) down scan imaging ( clear picture of bottom structure can locate fish once your use to it they appear as a dot more so not an arch) and chart plotter GPS mark waypoints by depth and gps location. Also features a track back so if you missed it you can rewind the sonar or down imaging and mark it well after youâ€™ve passed it. also has capability of building your own maps via computer and software. You just motor a grid over an area and then plug into computer even if you donâ€™t have the whole lake you can come back a week or 2 later and do a section you havenâ€™t done.
> 
> really a great user friendly unit.. that IMO is best bang for your buck.
> 
> all functions as the elite 7 just a little smaller screen size


You can see fish with structure scan. In the pic look at the dots around the structure. Might have to zoom in on the pic. It's in the right hand corner. Is structure scan, the same image on the left is down scan of that same image and the bottom is sonar.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Lowrance and hummingbird are offering rebates. I think Lowrance rebates end this weekend but not sure. Also if you open a bass pro credit you save 10% up to 150.00.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Big D is right and spot on with LLA. well worth a trip. He is an encyclopedia of information on fishing and hummingbird


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Lowrance ain't bad either.....just a matter of what your preference is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a great looking pic!!


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

JustinCorbell said:


> I bought a helix 5 si a couple weeks ago and LOVE IT...........I was/is my first downscan/sidescan and it has helped me find and stay on crappie the past two weekends FAR better than I could have without it. I like the downscan/sidescan so much that I ordered an 899ci si last night so I can have a bigger screen. I payed 500$ for the helix, if you are interested I'll knock some $ off of it. PM if you are interested.


Does the helix 5 have sonar also? and how big is the screen i'm definetly getting a tutorial with LLA either way.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe Lowrance and Humminbird both make good electronics. To really take advantage of your investment, hiring a good guide makes sense to learn how to use it after you get it.


----------



## gary lud (Nov 27, 2014)

hummingbird much better customer service


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

Cathunter said:


> Does the helix 5 have sonar also? and how big is the screen i'm definetly getting a tutorial with LLA either way.


Yes it has sonar, gps, downs can and side scan. I don't know the exact screen size to be honest.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I went ahead ahead and bought a newq 899 SI from cabelas this afternoon. now to get it installed and get an appointment set up with LLA!


----------



## JustinCorbell (Apr 5, 2013)

Cathunter said:


> I went ahead ahead and bought a newq 899 SI from cabelas this afternoon. now to get it installed and get an appointment set up with LLA!


Haha, I bought the same one off Amazon yesterday!


----------

